# BamF SoaB



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I looked in the Theme forum but couldn't find anything, are there any themes for this ROM anyone knows of?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Try going to teambamf.net. Not trying to discourage people on Rootzwiki but that is where the developers post a lot of their extra mods.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I looked there also

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> Try going to teambamf.net. Not trying to discourage people on Rootzwiki but that is where the developers post a lot of their extra mods.


I have a version of NexTheme posted over there.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I also don't think there are too many themes out for it right now since it's still in sort of an early beta stage.


----------



## the kid escobar (Jul 17, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I looked in the Theme forum but couldn't find anything, are there any themes for this ROM anyone knows of?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


There won't be any major 3.5 themes until m10 tools are updated. The framework is just too different. I'm actually more curious as to what the rooting community for the HTC Rhyme will look like lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

